# Mazzer Grinder Madness! Forum Special



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Prices for Mazzer grinders have increased from April 2014.

Here at Coffee Omega we have managed to keep the prices as minimal as possible.

The following models we have special forum prices:

1. Mazzer SJ on demand £549 + VAT

2. Mazzer Mini on demand £449 + VAT

3. Mazzer Robur on demand £1399 + VAT

Few units in stock, PM if interested


----------

